# Any advice on helping girlfriend first time up?



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Girlfriend of about a year wants to go riding because of how much i love it and im kinda worried about taking her up. She really doesn't want to take a lesson because we'll be separated (i don't blame her that'd be boring to do by yourself). Do you guys have any advice on making the trip go smoothly? I really want her to get into it but i dont want her to get mad because she cant do it and I dont really know how great of a teacher i am. any advice on teaching her to ride and any tips/tricks that would be helpful. im thinking about practicing switch while she rides regular just so we can both progress on the smaller hills  
thanks


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My only advice to you is to get her a lesson. It will work out the best for both of you in the end that way.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If she realy doesn't want a lesson then show her the videos that Snowolf made (up in the stickies) and the ones at snowprofessor. Make sure she knows them really well before she goes and progress through the lessons with her.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

take the lesson with her. Sure its stuff you already know, but then she wont be alone and you will be there to motivate her and cheer her on. Lessons are only like an hour long, so after the lesson, take what she learned to the bunny hill


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

alrite ill go ahead and show her the videos, thats a good idea. I may try the lesson thing, i was always under the impression they were all day or half day things, thanks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Tagging along in the lesson is okay, but honestly, everyone is better off if you just go ride for the duration.


What he said! Just stay in sight. Should be good enough for her, she's probably worried about being abandoned on the hill. Use the time to practice butters or ollies or switch riding, or some other damned thing on the bunny slope. And don't kibbitz!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Agree with everyone, highly suggest the lesson. I just went with a friend (first timer) and she went to the lesson. The lesson she took here was all day long.
Another thing is do not pressure her to go into runs that she's not comfortable with. I remember being so stressed out going to the blue runs when my friend insisted i can do it, and saying things like "cmon, look at that little kid, he's bombing down, you can do it too!", that is not a nice thing to say. Even for green runs that are flat, if they are long and the beginner is tired, fell all day, it could take forever to go down that run and traumatize them!


----------



## CKilger12 (Feb 14, 2011)

i agree on the lesson...I will admit I should have taken a lesson my first time out...My friends tried teaching me and everyone said something different or said i should this a certain way....I have a feeling the instructors would make her feel more comfortable


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Depends on the lesson...group lessons typically range from an hour to two hours depending on the ski school.
> 
> I would REALLY REALLY REALLY encourage you to have her take a lesson rather than you teach her. Most instructors won`t teach their significant others and have a co worker do it. The reason is you have a vested interest in her progression and she will feel pushed no matter how patient you are. I see this all the time whether it is a husband / wife, boyfriend / girlfriend and especially kids / Parent.
> 
> She may not want to be separated, but a little independence in a relationship is healthy and trust me, teaching a girlfriend is tough due to the emotional involvement. Once sh is solidly linking turns and wants to progress, then it usually is not a problem, but those first few days are hard and the frustration will manifest in some unhappy times for you if you are involved in the actual teaching. Tagging along in the lesson is okay, but honestly, everyone is better off if you just go ride for the duration.


This!

Teaching her yourself really ads extra pressure to succeed to her and you. She's going to get frustrated first time out. That frustration will make her feel like she's failing you and you her. Get her a lesson and go ride on your own for a bit. Overall this is going to make the experience much more positive for her and make her more likely to continue with the sport.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

Lessons are the best option. But if you really need to teach yourself:

I had to teach my brother because I wasn't sure how well the trainers in my hill are. I heard one of them was tellin someone "when you're deciding whether you're goofy or not, you should put your strong foot on the rear because rear foot initiates the turn action" and I said WTF???

Here's how I did: I made him watch snowolf's videos first. and then step by step we went over it. Strapping on, heelside falling leafs, toeside falling leafs, J turns etc. It took like 4-5 hours but he was able to steer himself down the hill at the end. All the time I was telling him "remember the video, initiate with front foot. OK dont lean back, center your weight, just like the video". Btw: thanks Snowolf.

I'm a patient teacher. OK, it was a boring ride for me but the thought of my brother learning it and "I will be able to ride with him" was enough for me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Op...first question...do you like your GF or do you want her to like you?


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

when i took the lesson my first time boarding i knew everything they told me from watching videos... and the lessons was only 45 minutes... so yea get her the lesson for safety! Good Luck to you and your Girlfriend!!!


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

haha alrite thanks guys ill look into the lessons. Ill probobly just do a few laps through the park or practice switch, parks near where the lessons take place anyways. thanks guys


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, if you EVER plan on teaching your Friend, Wife, Boss how to snowboard, there are 3 things you need to get in preparation. An updated Resume, A Prenump, and a ride home from the mountain.

Get her a lesson if you think shes wifey material.


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Depends on the lesson...group lessons typically range from an hour to two hours depending on the ski school.
> 
> I would REALLY REALLY REALLY encourage you to have her take a lesson rather than you teach her. Most instructors won`t teach their significant others and have a co worker do it. The reason is you have a vested interest in her progression and she will feel pushed no matter how patient you are. I see this all the time whether it is a husband / wife, boyfriend / girlfriend and especially kids / Parent.
> 
> She may not want to be separated, but a little independence in a relationship is healthy and trust me, teaching a girlfriend is tough due to the emotional involvement. Once sh is solidly linking turns and wants to progress, then it usually is not a problem, but those first few days are hard and the frustration will manifest in some unhappy times for you if you are involved in the actual teaching. Tagging along in the lesson is okay, but honestly, everyone is better off if you just go ride for the duration.


^ THIS!

I just did the processus with my g/f and it was a nightmare at start. Even if you try to be patient, you might not have all the "right" explanations to give and it leads to a lot of frustration. 

another thing i noticed: I didnt want my g/f to get hurt. Because i knew how catching an edge from behind is scary and painful. So i wouldnt let her "learn by herself". I would always say something and it was pushing her. Now she's able to link turns. So i go ahead at my speed for a short period then stop and watch her go down. If she ask, i answer her questions, otherwise, i let her learn the movements by herself and learn how her body works combined to the snowboard. 

sry for the shitty grammar


----------

